# Behouden/bewaren



## ThomasK

Kan iemand op een eenvoudige manier - voor anderstaligen - het verschil uitleggen ? Alle 'trucs' zijn mogelijk nuttig, probeer maar... 

_[Bestaan daar Nederlandstalige sites voor/ over ? Ik heb hier een oude Webster's voor het Engels, die inderdaad bijna-synoniemen wat vergelijkt, maar met Van Dale kom ik niet ver, lijkt mij. ]_

_Dank !_


----------



## Lopes

_Behouden_ is volgens mij gewoon doorgaan met iets hebben, (misschien) nadat er een mogelijkheid was dat de situatie zou veranderen. _Door de gemiste kans behield ons aller Ajax de leiding_ of _ook na de laatste etappe heeft ons aller Joop Zoetemelk de gele trui weten te behouden_. 
Dit kan ook onbewust zijn of zonder er zelf invloed op te hebben: _Aangezien zowel Feyenoord als PSV zondag niet wisten te winnen behoudt ons aller Ajax, dat zaterdag al speelde, de koppositie_.  

_Bewaren_ is bewust iets behouden met het oog op de toekomst, dus om het in de toekomst te gebruiken. 

Vergeet ik nog iets?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb het gevoel dat de grens vaak vaag is, maar je duidt perfect de kern, lijkt me. Zoals in : "Ik behoud het vertrouwen in hem." Maar is: "Ik bewaar ..." fout ? Ik vond het 304 keer via google, niet zo veel meer - tot mijn verbazing - dan "het vertrouwen behouden". Ik heb het gevoel dat er ook iets stilistisch meespeelt: "bewaren" lijkt plechtiger, minder met bedreigingen verbonden... 

Er is bv. ook nog het verschil tussen "bijhouden" en "behouden"... ;-)


----------



## Joannes

*Bijhouden* gebruik je wanneer de dichtheid tussen subject en 'wat blijft' benadrukt wordt. In de zin hieronder zit ook een notie van 'bewaken', 'ervoor zorgen'.
(1) *Wie heeft de kaartjes? Geef maar hier, ik zal ze bijhouden.*​Die notie is ook typisch voor *bewaren*.
(2) *Wie heeft de kaartjes? Geef maar hier, ik zal ze bewaren.*​Maar nog typischer voor dit werkwoord is de 'bewaring' zelf. De tweede zin zou je eerder zeggen als je de kaartjes niet heel binnenkort nodig hebt (= wat Lopes zei over de toekomst), ook bvb. als je ze ondertussen ergens wegsteekt in een doos op je kamer. Dat kan je nog steeds wel uitdrukken met *bijhouden*, omdat die doos op je kamer als dicht bij jou wordt gezien, maar het zijn factoren die de keuze voor *bewaren* plausibeler maken. Stel ook bvb. dat iemand aan je vraagt *Wat heb je nu met die kaartjes gedaan?*, dan zou het al bijna vreemd zijn te antwoorden dat je ze _bijhoudt_ in een doos op je kamer (want dat is plots niet dicht genoeg bij jou), maar wel okee om te zeggen dat je ze _bewaart_ in een doos op je kamer. Je kan dingen _bewaren_ waar je maar wilt, maar je kan ze niet overal _bijhouden_ tenzij je er zelf ook bent (*je kan de kaartjes bewaren in een kluis op de Kaaimaneilanden, maar je kan ze daar niet *bijhouden*).

Doordat bewaren zodanig gefocust is op de 'bewaring', 'het blijven en intact blijven van iets' heeft *bewaren* ook een mediopassieve constructie.
(3) *Gepekelde haring bewaart beter.*​Dat zulke constructies mogelijk zijn, duidt aan dat bij *bewaren* niet de nadruk ligt op bij wie of waar bewaard _wordt_, want dat is normaal het onderwerp en dat kan gewoon worden weggewerkt.

Over *behouden* heb ik weinig toe te voegen. Ik denk dat Lopes de essentie perfect gevat heeft: 'doorgaan met iets te hebben, met name als dat leek te gaan veranderen'. Belangrijk verschil met *bijhouden* en *bewaren* in mijn ogen is dat *behouden* eerder zal gebruikt kunnen worden voor het 'hebben' van abstracte 'dingen die blijven' (bvb. Lopes' voorbeeld: punten) dan voor concrete, terwijl dat ongeveer vereist is voor *bijhouden*, en toch ook graag voor *bewaren*. Daarom klinkt *ik bewaar het vertrouwen in hem* voor mij heel raar, ik zou het nooit zeggen. Ook wat Lopes zegt over het gebruik van *behouden* wanneer het subject geen werkende kracht is, is waar. Het onderwerp van *bewaren* is een agens (behalve voor de mediopassieve constructie), dat van *behouden* is vaak (meestal?) een patient:
(4) *De manager behoudt/?bewaart het vertrouwen in de werknemer.*
(5) *De werknemer behoudt/*bewaart het vertrouwen.*​


----------



## ThomasK

Eerst even vragen: *mediopassief* ? Ik keek even op internet, maar vond niet gelijk een verklaring. (Mediopassief is misschien een structuur die naar de vorm niet passief is, maar naar betekenis wel - zoals in _le match se joue ...)_ 

Maar ik ben het alvast volkomen eens dat de nadruk bij 'bewaren' vaker niet op de agens maar op de patiëns ligt (waardoor de mediopassieve constructie mogelijk wordt, vermoed ik). Of begrijp ik jou fout ? 

Ik ben minder overtuigd van de laatste bewering inzake *behouden*. Ik begrijp ze wel, maar of het klopt... Inzake 'het vertrouwen bewaren' heb ik voor een stuk hetzelfde gevoel, maar het was dan toch opvallend dat het zoveel 'hits' kreeg (al is google natuurlijk puur descriptief).


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> Eerst even vragen: *mediopassief* ? Ik keek even op internet, maar vond niet gelijk een verklaring. (Mediopassief is misschien een structuur die naar de vorm niet passief is, maar naar betekenis wel - zoals in _le match se joue ...)_


Dat bedoel ik, ja. In het Engels kom je dit geregeld tegen: bv. *the door opens smoothly*, while obviously there is someone involved opening it. This is even more clear for something like *his name is of Māori origin and translates as 'heroe'*, while it is usually a translator that translates, or a person at least, but not the word itself.



ThomasK said:


> Maar ik ben het alvast volkomen eens dat de nadruk bij 'bewaren' vaker niet op de agens maar op de patiëns ligt (waardoor de mediopassieve constructie mogelijk wordt, vermoed ik). Of begrijp ik jou fout ?


Dat is inderdaad waar het op neer komt. Natuurlijk zullen verschillende aspecten van de betekenis van *bewaren* in verschillende gebruiken meer of minder aan bod komen, en de agens is zeker niet altijd onbelangrijk, maar in *bijhouden* (en vooral *bij zich houden*) toch meer. (Blijkbaar zou je in Nederland trouwens al eerder *bij zich houden* zeggen dan in België, waar dat extra nadrukkelijk is (vgl. ook *bij (zich) hebben*) ©Lopes )

Ook ©Lopes, btw: *bijhouden* kan wel voor abstracte betekenissen gebruikt worden: bv. *de score bijhouden* of *een weblog bijhouden* (waar een weblog misschien niet zo abstract is maar dan toch het bijhouden ervan). Daarin lijkt het veeleer *(op)volgen* te betekenen.



ThomasK said:


> Inzake 'het vertrouwen bewaren' heb ik voor een stuk hetzelfde gevoel, maar het was dan toch opvallend dat het zoveel 'hits' kreeg (al is google natuurlijk puur descriptief).


Dat Google puur descriptief is, is net een voordeel lijkt me; het verbaast mij ook wel dat ze evenveel hits zouden hebben, want naar mijn taalgevoel klinkt *het vertrouwen bewaren* toch echt raar.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Dat is inderdaad waar het op neer komt. Natuurlijk zullen verschillende aspecten van de betekenis van *bewaren* in verschillende gebruiken meer of minder aan bod komen, en de agens is zeker niet altijd onbelangrijk, maar in *bijhouden* (en vooral *bij zich houden*) toch meer. (Blijkbaar zou je in Nederland trouwens al eerder *bij zich houden* zeggen dan in België, waar dat extra nadrukkelijk is (vgl. ook *bij (zich) hebben*) ©Lopes )
> 
> Ook ©Lopes, btw: *bijhouden* kan wel voor abstracte betekenissen gebruikt worden: bv. *de score bijhouden* of *een weblog bijhouden* (waar een weblog misschien niet zo abstract is maar dan toch het bijhouden ervan). Daarin lijkt het veeleer *(op)volgen* te betekenen.



Ik zal het sterker stellen: 
*Bijhouden* zonder _zich_ heeft voor mij en volgens mij voor een groot deel van Nederland *alleen *de betekenis van 'de score bijhouden'. Ik interpreteerde het ook zo  de eerste keer dat ik het las in deze topic (en snapte dus ook even  niet waar het over ging ). Hetzelfde geldt eigenlijk voor *bij zich hebben*. *Iets bij hebben*wordt naar mijn weten gewoon niet gebruikt. 

Overigens hoeft *bijhouden* in de 'Nederlandse' zin van het woord niet altijd iets abstracts aan te duiden:  *Je moet wel even bijhouden hoeveel schone kleding je nog hebt* (of is dit wel abstract?) 

Overigens vind ik 'het vertouwen (in iemand) bewaren' niet vreemd klinken. 


Het wordt nog een uitgebreid topic zo


----------



## Grytolle

Is deze dan mediopassief?
_Het boek leest goed.
_


----------



## ThomasK

Even geen tijd, maar lijkt mij juist, Grytolle, maar eerder : 'leest vlot'.


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Is deze dan mediopassief?
> _Het boek leest goed._


Ja.


Ik heb _den Dikken_ eens geconsulteerd voor de drie woorden in kwestie. Die kwam met nog wat betekenissen waar we nog niet aan hadden gedacht:

Voor *behouden*: 'onttrekken aan gevaar, beschermen' vgl. ook het adjectief *behouden* 'zeker, veilig, onbeschadigd')

Voor *bewaren*: idem (*God beware*), 'handhaven' (*de orde bewaren*), 'toezicht houden op een huis' (=> *huisbewaarder*), ook 'in acht (blijven) nemen' (*afstand bewaren*, *je kalmte bewaren* -- lijkt op zich meer iets voor *behouden*, maar de voorbeelden zijn zeker typisch met *bewaren*))

Voor *bijhouden*: 'ergens dichtbij houden' (*houd je bord bij*), 'niet achterop raken'


----------



## Grytolle

_den Dikken_ eens


----------



## ThomasK

Daar leerde deze Zuid-Nederlander weer iets bij over *bijhouden*: Wij zeggen geregeld dat we niet alles willen bijhouden, in de zin van bewaren, maar vermoedelijk hebben wij de betekenis verbreed vanuit bijv. "vakliteratuur bijhouden", om maar iets te noemen. Vaak betekent dat meteen dat je de zaken op de voet volgt door zaken 'bij zich te houden' (onmiddellijk consulteerbaar dus). Maar die wordt dus (niet) 'gesanctioneerd' door _den Dikken,_ als ik alle zes betekenissen bekijk... Ai ! 

Nu, in het Zuid-Nederlands gebruiken wij _bijhebben_ vaak foutief in de betekenis van bij _bij zich hebben._ Ik vermoed dat hetzelfde gebeurt bij *bijhouden*: wij willen al die informatie in onze buurt hebben (bij ons), en zeggen dan gewoon dat wij ze bij willen houden... 

*'Bewaren'* blijkt toch ook behoorlijk ruim te worden gebruikt, niet: orde, al verkies ik _handhaven_, kalmte, ... Ik zocht nog even verder via google, maar vond niet direct dit 'figuurlijke' bewaren; alleen nog : eigenheid. Vooral voedsel, maar ook data, gegevens, websites, worden bewaard.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


ThomasK said:


> Daar leerde deze Zuid-Nederlander weer iets bij over *bijhouden*: Wij zeggen geregeld dat we niet alles willen bijhouden, in de zin van bewaren, maar vermoedelijk hebben wij de betekenis verbreed vanuit bijv. "vakliteratuur bijhouden", om maar iets te noemen. Vaak betekent dat meteen dat je de zaken op de voet volgt door zaken 'bij zich te houden' (onmiddellijk consulteerbaar dus). Maar die wordt dus (niet) 'gesanctioneerd' door _den Dikken,_ als ik alle zes betekenissen bekijk... Ai!


_Den Dikke_ (Van Dale Groot woordenboek van de Nederlandse taal) sanctioneert niets en heeft niet tot doel iets te sanctioneren. 



> Nu, in het Zuid-Nederlands gebruiken wij _bijhebben_ vaak foutief in de betekenis van bij _bij zich hebben._


Misschien moeten we hiervoor een nieuwe discussie openen, maar kan je een voorbeeldzin geven van zo'n "fout gebruik"? Kan je ook zeggen waarom het "fout" zou zijn?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Frank06 said:


> Misschien moeten we hiervoor een nieuwe discussie openen, maar kan je een voorbeeldzin geven van zo'n "fout gebruik"? Kan je ook zeggen waarom het "fout" zou zijn?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Frank, ik ben het met je eens, maar misschien ben je wel wat paranoïde als het op het woord 'fout' aankomt. Ik denk dat niemand hier 'moreel verwerpelijk' of 'onbeschaafd' bedoelt als hij fout zegt - 'fout' impliceert fout volgens het oordeel van de standaardtaalgoeroes (Van Dale, het Groene Boekje, stijlgidsen, handboeken...). En ook al is hun oordeel arbitrair, het heeft in de praktijk nog steeds enig gewicht.

Bij de kwestie: als voorbeeld zou je kunnen geven
_Heeft iedereen zijn handboek Nederlands bij?_


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


HKK said:


> Frank, ik ben het met je eens, maar misschien ben je wel wat paranoïde als het op het woord 'fout' aankomt. Ik denk dat niemand hier 'moreel verwerpelijk' of 'onbeschaafd' bedoelt als hij fout zegt - 'fout' impliceert fout volgens het oordeel van de standaardtaalgoeroes (Van Dale, het Groene Boekje, stijlgidsen, handboeken...). En ook al is hun oordeel arbitrair, het heeft in de praktijk nog steeds enig gewicht.
> 
> Bij de kwestie: als voorbeeld zou je kunnen geven
> _Heeft iedereen zijn handboek Nederlands bij?_


Uit Van Dale (1999): *bijhebben* *2* (Belg.N.) bij zich hebben.
Kan u me vertellen waar de 'fout' zit?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ThomasK

Hoho, Frank: 'sanctioneren' had ik tussen aanhalingstekens gezet, omdat ik het hier in de ongebruikelijke betekenis wou gebruiken van 'heilig verklaren', 'erkennen'. En in editie 2005 is die weg (of kijk ik nu zo fout), zeker niet zo terug te vinden !

Ik leerde dat ik zeker niet 'bijhebben' (bij zich...) mag gebruiken, maar inderdaad, 'bijhouden' is wat anders. Maar het Noorden voelt een en ander anders aan, zo lijkt mij... 

JanG


----------



## HKK

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Uit Van Dale (1999): *bijhebben* *2* (Belg.N.) bij zich hebben.
> Kan u me vertellen waar de 'fout' zit?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



Dat kan ik niet... I stand corrected.


----------



## tandwiel

MI. is het verschil in gebruik tussen behouden/bewaren het immateriële/materiële.
"Wij trachten de vrede te behouden." (In deze zin kan bewaren mi. niet gebruikt worden)
"Wij bewaren onze wijn in een gekoelde kelder."

Schiet me niet dood, als ik het mis heb.


----------



## PaulHewson

tandwiel said:


> MI. is het verschil in gebruik tussen behouden/bewaren het immateriële/materiële.
> "Wij trachten de vrede te behouden." (In deze zin kan bewaren mi. niet gebruikt worden)
> "Wij bewaren onze wijn in een gekoelde kelder."
> 
> Schiet me niet dood, als ik het mis heb.


"De vrede bewaren" wordt ook gebruikt.

Van Dale spreekt ook over "het evenwicht bewaren". Dus het onderscheid materieel/immaterieel lijkt niet op te gaan.


----------



## tandwiel

PaulHewson said:


> "De vrede bewaren" wordt ook gebruikt.
> 
> Van Dale spreekt ook over "het evenwicht bewaren". Dus het onderscheid materieel/immaterieel lijkt niet op te gaan.


 

Juist.


----------

